# Can my frozen carrots be used?



## camelfam (Jul 31, 2008)

I had some carrots in a compartment of my fridge that must have gotten too cold and they froze. I know typically carrots are supposed to be cooked or blanched before freezing. Can I still use these in a soup or something or should I toss them?


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm not a huge expert in this but I know that keeping carrots in the ground over the winter is one method of "preserving" them - just go out, brush off the snow off the tops and yank them out when you need them.

Of course the ground insulates differently than your fridge.. but I can't imagine your carrots aren't fine.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

I have always sliced and frozen raw carrots without blanching first. I didn't realize you were supposed to! I add them into soups and they alway seem just fine.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

The texture might change just a bit-- if you use them raw, they won't be quite as crisp. The blanching before freezing helps protect the texture. But otherwise, they're fine. This has happened to us so many times.


----------



## camelfam (Jul 31, 2008)

Great! Thank you! Carrot soup it is


----------

